# Htc?+ sensation XE



## PC GAMER (12. November 2011)

Ich hatte noch kein Htc wie ist die marke eigentlich?
Und wie steht ihr zum sensation XE?


----------



## ile (12. November 2011)

HTC steht für elegante, hochwertige Smartphones mit der besten alternativen Oberfläche (HTC Sense) auf dem Markt. Neben Samsung der größte Hersteller, was Android betrifft.


----------



## Iceananas (12. November 2011)

Habe selbst ein Sensation und muss sagen es ist klasse  superschnell, sehr hübsche Oberfläche dank HTC Sense (mit diverse Themes je nach Geschmack siehts riiichtig edel aus) und viele Gimmicks wie z.B. ein DLNA Streamer, der übers WLAN direkt Musik/HD Videos ans PC oder Fernseher streamt .


----------



## KaitoKid (12. November 2011)

Bin auch grad auf HTC gestoßen, besonders die Kooperation mit BeatsAudio gefällt mir. Aber gibt es da irgendeine Möglichkeit das HTC Sensation XE Outdoor-tauglich zu machen? Ich komm nämlich eher aus der Ecke von Smartphone-Nutzern, die sich Sachen wie das Motorola Defy+, das Samsung Galaxy Xcover und das Sony Xperia Active angesehen haben. Und für das XE habe ich bisher keine Otterbox o.Ä. gesehen. Oder wird sogar noch was in die Richtung kommen, von HTC?


----------



## Iceananas (12. November 2011)

Ein Otterbox gibt es auf jeden Fall: HTC Sensation 4G Cases // OtterBox.com Bei Google kommen auch links zu Shops.

Allerdings muss ich dich fairerweise darauf hinweisen, dass manche ein undichtes Display zu beklagen haben, das heißt es kommen Staubkörner zwischen Glasplatte und LCD rein und die bekommt man in der Regel nicht wieder raus. Ich hatte das Problem trotz recht grober Behandlung meines Sensations noch nicht, aber es berichten viele von dem Problem. Das könnte dann im Outdoor Bereich zu Probleme führen, wenn die ganze Zeit Staub und Dreck um das Handy herum ist.


----------



## ich558 (12. November 2011)

ile schrieb:


> HTC steht für elegante, hochwertige Smartphones mit der besten alternativen Oberfläche (HTC Sense) auf dem Markt. Neben Samsung der größte Hersteller, was Android betrifft.


 
Sorry aber HTC kann jetzt nicht wirklich durch eleganc überzeugen- finde ich
Hatte das XE auch schon in der Hand. Es ist wirklich super schnell hat die perfekte Displaygröße nicht zu groß und nicht zu klein, die Auflösung könnte einen Tick höher sein ist aber auch sehr scharf und tolle Farbdarstellung. Die Oberfläche gefällt mir persönlich zwar nicht aber alles in allem ein top Smartphone.


----------



## Infin1ty (12. November 2011)

Ist ein Top Smartphone.

Was die Kooperation mit Beats Audio soll
weiß ich nicht - die stehen für viel,
aber nicht für guten Sound.


----------



## ile (12. November 2011)

ich558 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry aber HTC kann jetzt nicht wirklich durch eleganc überzeugen- finde ich
> Hatte das XE auch schon in der Hand. Es ist wirklich super schnell hat die perfekte Displaygröße nicht zu groß und nicht zu klein, die Auflösung könnte einen Tick höher sein ist aber auch sehr scharf und tolle Farbdarstellung. Die Oberfläche gefällt mir persönlich zwar nicht aber alles in allem ein top Smartphone.



Ok, Eleganz ist ein wenig subjektiv.


----------



## Iceananas (12. November 2011)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Ist ein Top Smartphone.
> 
> Was die Kooperation mit Beats Audio soll
> weiß ich nicht - die stehen für viel,
> aber nicht für guten Sound.


 
Naja sooo schlecht sind die Beats Kopfhörer gar nicht, nur die Abstimmung ist etwas merkwürdig - eine fette S-Kurve  

Leute, die HipHop/Rap hören mögen die Abstimmung ja vielleicht (Beats ist in Koorperation mit Dr.Dre entwickelt worden). Der Aufpreis für den Krams ist natürlich ziemlich überzogen.


----------



## PEG96 (12. November 2011)

Laut der C'T  gehen vielen Musikdetails im Bassgewummer unter


----------



## scotschy (13. November 2011)

Einfach nur Top das HTC


----------



## Iceananas (13. November 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Laut der C'T  gehen vielen Musikdetails im Bassgewummer unter


 
C't...  die hätten auch gerne Ahnung von alles...

Wie gesagt die Dinger sind im Bassbereich extrem angehoben (~15dB), da ist es rein physikalisch nicht anders möglich als dass die anderen Frequenzen bisschen geschluckt werden. Außer es sind Multi-BA-Treiber, die kosten dann schon gern das dreifache eines Beats-Kopfhörers. 

Dass man damit kein Klassik/Jazz/Instrumental etc. hören soll ist klar. Bei Musikstil wie Hiphop,House o.ä. machts damit aber einfach mehr Spaß... das ist eigentlich nur eine Sache des Geschmacks.

Die Klipsch S4 sind ähnlich abgestimmt und klingen auch recht ähnlich, aber die finden auf einmal alle ganz toll (ich mag sie übrigens auch und besitze sie auch). Nicht alle mögen Monster Audio und machen die Marke etwas schlecht und alles von denen ist doof, weil die Marke eben überteuert ist, aber schlecht ist Monster noch lange nicht (ähnlich wie Apple in dem Forum hier ). 

Das Einzige, was bei der ganzen Sache stört ist wie gesagt das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, weil Beats wegen der Marketing total überteuert ist. Ich würde das normale Sensation kaufen (100€ billiger) und dann Kopfhörer nach Wahl nachkaufen. Wenn man unbedingt die Beats-Software haben möchte kann man den ROM selber nachflashen. Das Besondere am XE ist eigentlich nur das Headset mit praktischer Fernsteuerung. Ich habe einfach das Standard-Headset vom normalen Sensation genommen und meine Kopfhörer (Ultimate Ears Superfi 4) drangelötet .


----------



## Infin1ty (13. November 2011)

Ich habe mal bei Saturn nen 400 Euro KH von Beats Audio gehört. Normalerweise mag ich es etwas
basslastiger, aber das Ding habe ich nach 20 Sekunden wieder weggelegt. Wummerbass ohne
Höhen und Mitten (das war wirklich nur dumpfer Basssound) mit tollem Design, billigstem China Plastik und das für 400 Euro. Toll ! 

Da klingt mein Sennheiser Headset nicht schlechter, und das wird sogar von nem AKG K 500 
abgehängt


----------



## Iceananas (13. November 2011)

hm kp was du gehört hast, aber die teuersten Beats KH kosten 320. Und so schlecht waren die, die ich gehört habe wirklich nicht, die anderen die noch da waren (bis 200€ von Sony, AKG, Sennheiser) waren erst stumpf und haben dagegen kein Land gesehen. Kann auch sein dass es an der Audioquelle lag, die Beats konnte man am eigenen Player anschließen und die anderen waren schon angeschlossen, von daher wars ja kein richtiger Vergleich. Da ich mich für KHs eh nicht interessieren sondern für In Ears war es mir da auch egal 


Wie gesagt die In Ears, die Monster für 100€ verkauft sind vom Klang her 50€ wert, man zahlt halt für das Aussehen und die Marke drauf ^^


----------



## Infin1ty (13. November 2011)

Sorry, aber das kann nicht sein. Zudem kann dein Gehirn Audioeindrücke nur ganz kurz speichern, von daher ist dein Beitrag wenig aussagekräftig.


----------



## PC GAMER (13. November 2011)

Danke für eure Meinungen! Streitet euch doch nicht für ein paar Kopfhörer.


----------



## Iceananas (13. November 2011)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das kann nicht sein. Zudem kann dein Gehirn Audioeindrücke nur ganz kurz speichern, von daher ist dein Beitrag wenig aussagekräftig.


 
Willst du mir jetzt mein Urteilvermögen absprechen?  Könnte ich nicht im Gegenzug auch sagen, dein Gehirn hat die Eindrücke nicht gespeichert und du kannst nicht über den Klang urteilen? 

Na klar kann ich mir jetzt nicht detailliert merken, wie welcher KH besser geklungen hat, aber mein erster Eindruck war nun mal, dass alle matschiger und dumpfer waren als die ausgestellten Beats Pro (oder Studio? Weiß ich nicht mehr wie die Dinger heißen). 
Ich weiß ja echt nicht welche du gehört hast, vielleicht diese Beats Solo, die mittlerweile jeder cool um den Hals trägt, die waren echt schei**  aber die teueren waren echt nicht soooo übel (wie gesagt man muss die Abstimmung mögen).

P.S. wir streiten uns nicht, aber jemand als unfähig abzustempeln ist ein wenig dreist


----------



## PC GAMER (13. November 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. wir streiten uns nicht, aber jemand als unfähig abzustempeln ist ein wenig dreist



Ja, dann


----------

